# Liguria



## Girela (Jun 22, 2009)

Hello there, if anyone is looking to move to Liguria -Cinque Terre area and countryside-, I can help. :welcome:


----------



## tcrocker (Nov 9, 2010)

*Cinque Terre*



Girela said:


> Hello there, if anyone is looking to move to Liguria -Cinque Terre area and countryside-, I can help. :welcome:


My girlfriend and i are contemplating a move to Cinque Terre, specifically Monterosso, but I would imagine that would be difficult. So perhaps we would have to move to Levanto. Ideally we would like to rent before buying. Any tips?


----------



## Girela (Jun 22, 2009)

*Levanto*



tcrocker said:


> My girlfriend and i are contemplating a move to Cinque Terre, specifically Monterosso, but I would imagine that would be difficult. So perhaps we would have to move to Levanto. Ideally we would like to rent before buying. Any tips?


You can have a look at this site realhomes.it to get an idea about the prices.
I know they also deal with rents.

Hope this helps.


----------



## gelsomina (Oct 10, 2010)

Girela said:


> Hello there, if anyone is looking to move to Liguria -Cinque Terre area and countryside-, I can help. :welcome:


how?


----------

